# Speeding fine sent to wrong address



## sunnysj (2 Dec 2008)

Hi,

I was done for speeding 14 months ago and never received the ticket/letter through the post.  Apparently the letter was sent to my old address, the address on my licence, but the car is registered to my new address.  I checked with the local garda station after being caught to see why I had not received the fine, but was told to not bother chasing it.  Until this weekend, when I got a call to say that I now owed 300 euro and had 4 points on my licence because of a failure to pay the initial fine and not appearing in court as per the summons.  Am I right in thinking that a summons has to be issued to me personally?  I am at a loss as to what I can do now, I live in Dublin and was caught speeding in Wexford, so it will mean appealing in the Wexford court.  I cannot get a straight answer out of anyone in the garda station/court in Wexford so really don't know what to do.  Has anyone any advice?

Thanks,

SJ


----------



## circle (14 Dec 2008)

You do have a responsibility to keep your address up to date on your driving license. 

While I understand that there may be issues regarding the legality of a court summons that you didn't actually receive, i don't understand why you didn't update your license details when you knew that there were points to be issued to it?


----------



## allthedoyles (14 Dec 2008)

I suggest you seek legal advice immediately......

Other option would be to pay the 300 euro and accept 4 points , and in the meantime stay within the law until your points expire . 
This 2nd option may work out cheaper than legal advice plus appeal through the courts .


----------

